# Medical Standards - Weight



## hollyymarie

I've searched over and over again for this answer or atleast a topic about it on here, and I couldn't find anything.  Im sorry if there is and I missed it but I cant find anything.  My question is, whats the weight limit at medical?  According to my BMI I'm overweight, however I don't really think thats right because I'm extremely healthy, I'm very active and I just lost a bunch of weight.  So I'm kind of nervous about submitting my application, because even thought I can do all the physical requirements and more my BMI says I'm overweight.  I probaly could lose more and I guess I should aim to do so, but can I still apply anyway with my BMI being this high? or will they look at my height/weight at medical and just disqualify me?

I plan on going to my doctor this week to figure this out this BMI thing, because there is no way I can have a BMI of 29.5 and be as active as I am.

Should I weight until my BMI gets lowered, or should I just go ahead and apply since I can meet all the requirements?

Any answers, help or advice would be extremely appreciate! thanks guys,
holly


----------



## ModlrMike

BMI is only one factor in determining health. If you're that concerned, find out where you can get a hydrostatic weight. This will give you your absolute body fat percentage. Most universities have this ability, but some sports centers can do it as well. In short, if you're healthy and can complete the fitness requirements, then it shouldn't matter.


----------



## MSEng314

If you pass your PT test it probably matters not, some people on my platoon lost almost 50 lbs over the course of our three months in St. Jean. That probably does wonders for your BMI, though I personally think that is not a very good indication of health anyways, but then again I am not a doctor...


----------



## Schütze

> ...I can have a BMI of 29.5 and be as active as I am.


    BMI is really only useful for the average Joe. Since muscle weighs x4 as much as fat, very active or more 'muscular' tend to have an 'overweight' BMI because the average person does necessary have that much extra muscle. The point is point your BMI reading to the grave.


----------



## PMedMoe

Besides, the CF doesn't use the BMI anymore.  If you're fit and can pass the PT test, it shouldn't be an issue.
Panzerschütze is correct, muscle weighs more than fat.

I've know people who were extremely fit, fairly muscular (although not of body building physique) whose BMI indicated that they were overweight.

I think I'd be more concerned about someone who was underweight.


----------



## SeanNewman

Fitness means more than raw data.

Pretty much any fire team partner or leader you ever have would prefer you to be able to do your job and be able to carry them if they got shot than they would about what your waistline was.*

In the training system you will be put through many physical challenges where it will be identified if you are fit or not.

*Note* There is obviously a cap at some point though in terms of body shape because at the end of the day we all theoretically represent the best Canada has to offer, and it doesn't send a positive message if someone waddles around with a giant stomach bursting through the front of their combats.


----------



## PMedMoe

Petamocto said:
			
		

> *Note* There is obviously a cap at some point though in terms of body shape because at the end of the day we all theoretically represent the best Canada has to offer, and it doesn't send a positive message if someone waddles around with a giant stomach bursting through the front of their combats.



Oh please.  Like that doesn't already happen and continues to do so.   :

Not saying it's right or anything, just an observation.


----------



## 421_434_226

Ah yes the old "BMI" dragon raises its head again. I remember it well I was a first hand witness to the BMI purges in the late 80s. At the time I was with 1 RCR in London and the remember the line up for weight/height measurements. Being vertically challenged I was immediately placed in the "obese" line up for further testing then the fun began. Never really understood the reasoning of BMI in my case I was listed as obese because apparently being 5'4" and 175 lbs is not healthy, never mind having a 47" chest and 31" waist. I was required to have the "pinch test" to confirm that I was not all that fat. A visual by the doctor was not enough. Meanwhile the next guy in line who happened to be 6' tall and a with a beer gut passed because of his height/weight ratio, go figure.
Sorry end rant this subject is near and dear to myself.
I believe in the late 80s the forces actually released some members because of their BMI which if memory serves most of them sued and got their jobs back later. In the end BMI ended up being used to judge people on appearances and not on ability to perform, thus the reason that it is no longer used.
Also as stated earlier if you can pass the physical tests than there should be no concern for yourself.


----------



## SeanNewman

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh please.  Like that doesn't already happen and continues to do so.



Not sure what you're suggesting we disagree with here.


----------



## hollyymarie

thanks everyone so much! I guess I was worrying alittle too much ha
Ive never calculated my BMI before so I was kind of shocked to see the numbers, but muscle weighing more than fat makes sense.

thanks again 
holly


----------



## PMedMoe

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Not sure what you're suggesting we disagree with here.



You stated that there must be a "cap" at some point for body shape.  I'm disagreeing with that.  It would be nice if there was, but judging from some of the body shapes* I see in uniform, I have my doubts that there is one.

*I know, round is a shape.   ;D


----------



## SeanNewman

PMed,

Ahhh, sorry now I understand better.

What we are saying with a common voice is that bothers some people that there are very large people walking around in uniform.

Technically there are regulations in place that do allow for the removal of those sorts of people but for whatever reason they manage to sneak through the cracks.

That being said, we're only talking about the extreme end obese people in uniform.  Most would agree that to be slightly overweight and still be able to do your job is quite alright; we're only talking about the ones who obviously could never do anything physical but there they are.


----------



## captloadie

"Technically there are regulations in place that do allow for the removal of those sorts of people but for whatever reason they manage to sneak through the cracks."

There aren't any regulations that allow the CF to turf people because they are overweight, or aren't the poster child for the CF. If the overly round guy or gal can meet the minimum physical fitness requirements, there is nothing anyone can do. Not meeting the physical fitness requirements is a different story, and has nothing to do with body shape or size discrimination.


----------



## SeanNewman

Agreed.

What I am talking about are the people that everyone knows could not pass the physical tests.

The mentods I am talking about are the BFT, Xpres Test, etc, not a subjective visual inspection.

Walking around Pet or Gagetown and environs every day it is not easy to find people who if asked to do a BFT tomorrow could not pass.

And for the crowd who will defend the Army Fitness Manual as it provides a work-up training process to pass the BFT, the "spirit" of that training plan is that once you are there you will maintain it.  It's to bring you from a level of not being able to do it to passing it whenever you need to, not to work up to it for a few months and then bust your @$$ for 2:26 and then let yourself fall apart for the next nine months as you recover.

Back to the topic of the thread and common ground, everyone seems to be on the same page that if you are fit then you're good to go.


----------



## PMedMoe

Back off topic for a second.



			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> What I am talking about are the people that everyone knows could not pass the physical tests.



You can tell just by looking?  I'm impressed.

I've seen several people who you'd look at and think they'd never pass a fitness test and have seen them pass it, and do better than people who look fit.

Also, I've seen several who can do the BFT but not the ExPres and vice versa, but I believe that's already a topic in another thread.



			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> Back to the topic of the thread and common ground, everyone seems to be on the same page that if you are fit then you're good to go.



Done.


----------



## Major_Malfunction

For one reason or another, there are a TON of people in the CF that don't "look" like they could cross the street without breaking a sweat... however, like it's been said already, looks can be deceiving. 

Don't worry about anyone else but yourself. If you feel you are good to go... then go. i've said it in another thread so I wont go into detail here, but that whole BMI-thing is a joke. I'm terribly over weight for someone who is 6' tall and i'm in the best shape of my life. 

Like Tiger says... just do it!


----------



## AaronJohnTurner

Sounds like me, I'm 6'1 amd 250lbs, and I certainly don't look as overweight as the BMI makes me sound!


----------



## chrisf

Accoding the BMI, I'm obese (32.1)... I also just finished running 17km... only imagine what I could do if I was in shape...


----------



## Armymedic

BMI when used in the proper context, with the correct knowledge is a great tool for determining health and future problems.

The problems with BMI in the 90's was somebody got touched by the god idea fairy and thought that a number without the clinical context and decision making ability behind that number could determine your "fitness" to be in the CF.

As those of us who were around at that time can attest, it was a administrative failure.

But, do not discount BMI, if it is discussed at your medicals, by your MO, or PA. We also look at other factors such as waist size, cholesterol levels, and some other things that will point out that you having a BMI  of XX is healthy for you or not.

And just remember, because the majority of us have a higher than the "accepted" BMI, does not make it right or ok.


----------



## PMedMoe

SFB, do they use the WHR (waist-hip ratio)?  From what I understand it is a better indicator for possible health issues and a more accurate measure of relative weight.


----------



## gcclarke

Seconded on the waist/hip ratio as the best "easy" method of determining if someone might need to lose some fat. From everything I've heard, BMI is not all that useful for individuals, but quite useful for determining the overall health of groups of people, as all those little complications caused by people with extremes on either end of the body fat percentage scale tends to even out. Thus, comparing the BMI of an individual MCpl to that of an Individual Major might be useless, but comparing those of all MCpls to all Majs might give you much more useful information. Or perhaps you could break it into units, to figure out who has the best fitness program, etc. 

Oh, and for what it's worth, the "ideal" target Waist / Hip ratio is supposedly around 0.9 for males, and 0.7 for females.


----------



## LilLori

I am 115lbs and 5'3 people have been saying that I would be too small to join the forces.... any comments would be Great

Thanks


----------



## PMedMoe

No, you are not.   I joined at 5'3" and 105 lbs.

Please use the search function!


----------



## mariomike

Topic: "Whats the height and weight requirement for females in the CF?":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/89279/post-876434.html#msg876434


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Late coming to the thread but 2 comments:



			
				Panzerschütze said:
			
		

> BMI is really only useful for the average Joe. Since muscle weighs x4 as much as fat, very active or more 'muscular' tend to have an 'overweight' BMI because the average person does necessary have that much extra muscle. The point is point your BMI reading to the grave.



Re: the yellowed text, 1 pound of muscle and 1 pound of fat weigh the same.

 :blotto:

And..BMI is still used in the CF, atleast for aircrew.  Waist circumference is also done yearly...IIRC, they are both indicators for metabolic syndrome X.


----------



## gcclarke

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Late coming to the thread but 2 comments:
> 
> Re: the yellowed text, 1 pound of muscle and 1 pound of fat weigh the same.



Well, yes, but 1 L of muscle weighs more (and has more mass!) than 1 L of fat. There's no reason to be overtly pendantic about it. Sure, perhaps the point would have come across better if they framed the statement in terms of density, but still, the statement isn't inaccurate.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

gcclarke said:
			
		

> the statement isn't inaccurate.



So you are sayin' 1lb of muscle weights more than 1 lb of fat?   ;D

I just always get a kick out of that statement...just like "muscle turns to fat"...ummm no...it doesn't.  

Just sayin'!   8)


----------



## gcclarke

No, I'm saying that the statement that "X weighs more than Y" isn't inaccurate until after you define which parameters are being used when making the measurements. Moreover, it's rather inane to assume, in this case, that you are comparing either equal weights of the same substance, or equal masses within a uniform gravitational field, because then nothing could weigh more or less than anything else. Most of the time when someone is going to say something like that, they'll either be talking about comparing equal volumes of a substance (indeirectly comparing density), or an equal number of molocules (indirectly comparing molecular density). 

Lead weighs more than Oxygen. Muscle weighs more than fat. These are accurate statements under any *reasonable* method of evaluating them.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Holy fack.

1 lb of muscle weighs the same as 1 lb of fat.  Could it be more simple?

The part I quoted, and was poking fun at, said muscle weighs more than fat.  No mention was made of volume.

You've taken a little poke for fun I made (hence the  :blotto and went all *Spock* in your last post.

 :


----------



## Eye In The Sky

gcclarke said:
			
		

> There's no reason to be overtly pendantic about it.



Really?  Please refer to your last post.   >


----------



## SixFishSticks

Back on topic ladies  ;D

Your BMI in terms of strength and performance is pointless cause you could have say a 150lbs 5'8'' person with a perfect BMI of 22.
Who is just made up of fat and happens to weight the right amount lol or someone who's 120lbs and 5'8'' who's extremely active and fit with a low BMI. and even someone who is 180 and 5'8'' who is all muscle with a high BMI. The skinnier and the heavier person will surpass the person with the perfect BMI due to the fact there in shape and active.

P.S. I could of worded this better I'm sure but I'm tired lol


----------



## Robbie4296

And thats what its comes down to, being in shape, active. I myself 5, 8  210lbs BMI  says Iam overweight big time , but to see me you would think different, not muscle bound either, but keeping active and in shape is a must because thats a bit a weight to be running around with, plus rucksack etc. So your right, everyone that has applied should start being active, and getting in shape no matter what. And 1lb of muscle does weigh the same as 1lb of fat, muscle will take less space but the weight of 1lb to 1lb is the same.


----------



## stealthylizard

I enlisted at 270 lbs, and made it through.  It was tough work, but well worth it.


----------



## kkramar

BMI means absolutely nothing, I'm 6'2" 256 lbs and the BMI chart calls me obese all the time, which isn't the case. I have a very large frame and quite a bit of muscle. I can run 5km in 27:43 and still pump out a 6k run in 33:10. Don't base yourself off BMI, base yourself what you can do physically.


----------



## Robbie4296

well said kkramar!!!


----------



## gunnars

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Late coming to the thread but 2 comments:
> 
> Re: the yellowed text, 1 pound of muscle and 1 pound of fat weigh the same.
> 
> :blotto:
> 
> And..BMI is still used in the CF, atleast for aircrew.  Waist circumference is also done yearly...IIRC, they are both indicators for metabolic syndrome X.



Ahhh thank you! That muscle weighs more than fat thing drives me batty. You can fit more muscle into less space.


----------



## guitargod1227

I have my medical and interview coming up in a week. I am overweight - 6'1 250lbs. But I can pass the physical as I have been training hard. My question is, is there a minimum or maximum weight requirement? Even though I am overweight will I still get the chance to go to BMQ or will being overweight disqualify me right away?

Thanks.


----------



## Nudibranch

There is no weight or BMI requirement. If you're so overweight that it causes medical issues you might not pass the medical, but there are no standards based strictly on weight/BMI.


----------



## KerryBlue

During my medical because my BMI was high I had to go get blood work, EKG and a note from my family doctor stating that I'm healthy. FYI I'm 6'4" 290 ex-football player


----------

